# Aquarium-Safe Glue



## Coys (23 Nov 2016)

I need to fix some aluminum u-section to the inside of my aquarium hood to support my new Zetlight Lancia LED system. I was going to use quick sitting Araldite, but on reading the instructions it said that it was toxic to fish . I know that super glue is fish-safe, but I'm not sure it's really suitable for sticking long sections of aluminum to a not entirely smooth surface.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ian_m (23 Nov 2016)

Glue is not the thing to use, you will have great difficulty sticking aluminium reliably due to it's oxide coating.

Bolting, is really the only way to go. Be very careful about choice of bolts as not all will work with aluminium in the presence of water, stainless bolts cannot be used directly due to electrolytic reaction.

You haven't stated what you are fixing to, plastic, steel or aluminium hood ?

You will have insulate the bolts by plastic bushes from the aluminium. Internet search for "can i bolt aluminum to steel" to see what happens and how to stop it.


----------



## Coys (23 Nov 2016)

ian_m said:


> Glue is not the thing to use, you will have great difficulty sticking aluminium reliably due to it's oxide coating.
> 
> Bolting, is really the only way to go. Be very careful about choice of bolts as not all will work with aluminium in the presence of water, stainless bolts cannot be used directly due to electrolytic reaction.
> 
> ...



Ouch! That's a bit of a pain.

I think that the hood is plastic, although it could possibly be anodized aluminum. How about something like No More Nails or a silicone sealant? Or marine aluminum pop rivets?


----------



## ian_m (23 Nov 2016)

No convinced any glue/silicone will do, especially in the presence of water/moisture. Standard silicone (especially the acetoxy silicone, the vinegar smelling ones) will stick to aluminium (as used in aluminium double glazing) but silicone will generally not bond to plastic. So silicone may be out. Also will have to be fish safe silicone, which might not mechanically be the best.

Aluminium pop rivets might do, but depends on what the other material is. If hood is steel, then will be a no no as you will get corrosion. If hood is plastic will most likely be OK.

Why not use stainless steel angle/U section (see Ebay) and stainless steel bolts, no worries about corrosion, contamination causing fish issue and will not stain. Obviously if hood is aluminium you must insulate the bolts from the aluminium or use plastic bolts. You will need to choose your plastic bolts carefully as I have had plastic bolts crumble in fish tanks due to the UV from the lights.


----------



## Coys (23 Nov 2016)

ian_m said:


> Why not use stainless steel angle/U section (see Ebay)



Because I've already bought the *^%$&$  aluminum stuff. From eBay...

Oh well, it only cost about £7 with postage so I may as well go for the stainless version too.


----------



## Coys (23 Nov 2016)

I've just remembered that I cut a piece out of the hood to accommodate power head hoses so I can confirm that it's 100% plastic. 

I'll probably get some aluminum pop rivets as I think they will look neater from the outside than bolts.


----------



## papa_c (23 Nov 2016)

Hey Cosy, I had a similar issue when making my hood to match the cabinet, needed to fix some tool clips to the sheet ally to hold the T5 end caps, used an epoxy suitable for metal to metal, cured fine and was strong however the warmth from the T5's softened the epoxy and it separated most of the clips! I then used a small amount of Gripfill as it is not visible, this was 4 months ago has not had a problem since. So long as you use a degreaser on both parts it works ok. Will post some pictures in the morning.


----------



## papa_c (23 Nov 2016)

Sorry Coys, auto spell check kicked in!


----------



## papa_c (23 Nov 2016)




----------



## Coys (24 Nov 2016)

Thanks for the tips ian_m & papa_cee.

I think I'll try some superglue gel first and then pop rivets if that doesn't stick


----------



## zozo (25 Nov 2016)

These are actualy pretty strong..  come in different sizes and materials never will oxydize

Acrylic, nylon or Polycarbonate
http://www.banggood.com/M3-Bolt-Nut...ead-Plastic-Nylon-p-1024743.html?rmmds=search

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/plastic-bolts

Still can use aquarium safe glue/kit for extra strenght with the plastic bolts and nuts if needed..
Polymer kit like Tec7 is also an option..


----------



## Coys (25 Nov 2016)

Cheers zozo. They look like a good solution if I have to resort to bolts, but I'd prefer not to have to drill through the hood and aluminium section unless I really have to. Tec7 sounds a possibility too; I'll look into it.


----------



## zozo (25 Nov 2016)




----------



## ian_m (25 Nov 2016)

Not sure X-tack 7 is not fish safe, see MSDS, maybe safe in set form though.


----------



## zozo (25 Nov 2016)

Not sure either about the X version.. But the regular is, even cures submersed and still safe.. They say, no persoanl experience with using it submersed.. But people report repairing leaking PE ponds with it..  Its just a kit which is in my toolbox, not yet had a reason to use it on anything.. Myself i'm also not the glue type i rather use a bolt and thread.. If done correctly even this can look pretty aesthetic.  Glue is a bit to permanent to me and always a mess if it needs to taken appart. But that's a matter of taste ofcourse..


----------

